# 4 original paint coppertone 63 stingrays !



## vastingray (Feb 6, 2021)

4 original paint 63 stingrays   1 September 1october  and 2 November all have nos seats no recovers hope you like them


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow,wow,wow,wow


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice bunch of cops!


----------



## REC (Feb 6, 2021)

vastingray said:


> 4 original paint 63 stingrays   1 September 1october  and 2 November all have nos seats no recovers hope you like them View attachment 1352820
> View attachment 1352822
> 
> View attachment 1352824
> ...



Four Thumbs up!! Need  to borrow someones hands for proper number of thumbs to put up!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 7, 2021)

What's not to like!  Nice line up.

-mike


----------



## Gordon (Feb 7, 2021)

Outstanding! I have an original copper 64 with a 63 dated crank and a 63 sissy bar. They must have been using up old stock. Purchased from the original owner. The only down side is the fork has been replaced, so I am always on the lookout for a nice fork for it.


----------



## vastingray (Feb 7, 2021)

Gordon said:


> Outstanding! I have an original copper 64 with a 63 dated crank and a 63 sissy bar. They must have been using up old stock. Purchased from the original owner. The only down side is the fork has been replaced, so I am always on the lookout for a nice fork for it.



Those parts would be consistent with an early 64 probably has a 36 spoke rear wheel too I would imagine


----------



## Gordon (Feb 7, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Those parts would be consistent with an early 64 probably has a 36 spoke rear wheel too I would imagine



Yes, 36 hole rear.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 7, 2021)

wow very nice


----------



## 123totalpack (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice


----------



## JLF (Apr 7, 2021)

Cool bikes!


----------

